# Peppermint tart



## Pindyman (21/2/18)

Hi all

I know it has probably been done a few times already but a buddy of mine asked me to mix him up a peppermint tart juice...after sitting down I came up with the following:

Base:
Inw Biscuit ->2 %
FA Cookie -> 1%
TFA Butter -> 0.25%

Topping
Cap Vanilla Whipped Cream -> 3.5%
FA Cream fresh/FW Bavarian Cream -> 2% (Not sure on which one I want to use to back up the whipped cream yet)
FW Crem De Menthe -> 3%
FW Salted Caramel ->2.5%
FA Carmel ->1%

Any thoughts or input on possible substitutions are welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (21/2/18)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/52701#peppermint_crisp_tart_by_moonunit
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-137#post-461048

Reactions: Like 1


----------

